# Started the loft



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

Not easy but Im shure it will be well worth it. Figure I would go with 6x8 instead of 4x8 since I was already building it. Started with the Red Rose starter loft and changed it to fit my carpentering abilities.

Day 1


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Awsome!! Way to go!


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

thank you...


----------



## The_Dirteeone (Apr 18, 2010)

Looks great!I built a red rose like that Added on 8 more feet,built another 5x 10,and built 2 more.I have 4 now,and I think thats enough.Its fun and addictive,always want more room for more birds.


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

The_Dirteeone said:


> Looks great!I built a red rose like that Added on 8 more feet,built another 5x 10,and built 2 more.I have 4 now,and I think thats enough.Its fun and addictive,always want more room for more birds.


thats why i left the blocks hanging out on the end, for additions. 
Thank you


----------



## vangimage (Aug 15, 2010)

Nice looking loft are you going to have an aviary attached to it.


----------



## boobooo96 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi Newtopigeons

I really like the basics, great job I told you . I recommend the auto in wall feeder from shadybug takes some trial and error but you can do it. Cost & Space saving to, you can feed from the outside. Keep posting pictures three thumbs up !!!  sweet


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

@vangimage,
yes i will be attaching a aviary to the front.
@Booboo,
Thanks, I even consider myself to have had made minimal mistakes. I was certain my good luck was all spent when i put the floor 3 blocks high and it was closer to level than I could have attemted to get it. Maybe after I get to race awhile, I may build auto feeders and a waterer as well. The only thing I will have to do with the birds at first is feed, water, and clean up so I want to be in the loft alot. I wont mind the work at all, if it becomes a burden then I will make it easier on myself.


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

newtopidgeons said:


> Not easy but Im shure it will be well worth it. Figure I would go with 6x8 instead of 4x8 since I was already building it. Started with the Red Rose starter loft and changed it to fit my carpentering abilities.
> 
> Looking good! keep up updated


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

Lunch break day 2


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

inside lookin up, havnt put the wire over the vent but Im planning to.


----------



## JT (Mar 25, 2009)

Good job and good luck with the rest


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

Got alot more done but it was after dark when I stopped. 
One picture, the slat door unfinished.


----------



## Goingatitagain (Feb 5, 2011)

Great job on your new loft. From your pictures, you look like your making good progress. 

Looking forward to seeing the completed loft.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I see you are smart enough to change the roof angle so the overhang covers the vent better. Nice job.


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I see you are smart enough to change the roof angle so the overhang covers the vent better. Nice job.


Thanks, I'm still not confident a hurricane couldn't blow rain in.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Looking great  You will be finished in no time..


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

newtopidgeons said:


> Thanks, I'm still not confident a hurricane couldn't blow rain in.


Check this video out, you could do these vent covers for your loft, that you could do in extreme weather conditions.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFhriPrh_LY


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

*Day 3*

Got some more done, the devider wall, some wire on the aviary and a little interior work.


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

One side of avairy complete, need a little more wire.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Man your a fast worker looking good


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

Comment and suggestions please.
Trap Design, can't I make a trap like this 4 wide for the clock as well? I read about hawk prevention: reason for slats.
waiting to cut other trap...
please help.


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

Wingsonfire said:


> Man your a fast worker looking good


Thank you I have enjoyed building my little loft and its not fancy but I think it will work and Im shure I will have fun racing out of it, until i bulid a racing loft and use this one for breeding


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

*Nearly Finished*

The trap for the clock still isnt cut. I installed some perches, may hold off on nest boxes until closer to breeding season, maybe ill be building another 8x6 on this one by then anyway.


----------



## boobooo96 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi Newtopigeons

I like the perches you made, came along really fast. Goodluck


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks good buddy, you may want to think about painting the loft to keep it goiong for years and years!


----------



## The_Dirteeone (Apr 18, 2010)

Looks great,I like the skylight ,good idea.


----------



## boobooo96 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi Newtopigeons

I agree with Pip get some oops paint at home depot for cheap, and your loft will look great an last longer. Good job


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank you all, I have the paint just havnt painted it yet.


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

looks good!


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank you...


----------

